

Ask HN: Finding good C++ developers in the EU - bkmn

I need to find a qualified C++ developer, preferably based somewhere in the EU (or if possible, Sweden). I&#x27;m looking for someone who&#x27;s worked in graphics &amp; game programming programming (UDK would be awesome) and ideally also has some experience in BIM development (Building Information Modelling).<p>I&#x27;m looking for solid portfolios and would prefer someone with a degree in CS. Elance and similar have been suggested to me, but I feel those sites are you best bet if you&#x27;re looking for smaller projects with less experienced developers.<p>Anyone got any links?
======
Zolomon
How much are you paying?

I'm based in Lund, studying at LTH at the moment, but know some very skilled
C++ developers - this sounds very interesting for myself since I do C++ and
game development on my free-time while studying, never worked with UDK
however. My friends have though.

Visit [http://www.thegameassembly.com/](http://www.thegameassembly.com/) for
fresh students, the program is very good and most people get hired by DICE,
Massive Entertainment or Avalanche.

~~~
bkmn
I'll look into the link, sounds great.

Can give figures right now, but this is proper payment for qualified
professionals.

------
jensnockert
Go to systems programming meetups, in Malmö there's Rust Skåne and C++ folk at
least. Gothenburg and Stockholm probably has meetups as well.

~~~
bkmn
Sounds interesting - got any recommendations for meetups in Stockholm?

~~~
jensnockert
Sorry, no. I live in Malmö, so I don't go to Stockholm that often. But if
you're looking to put out a job ad where all the meetups in Malmö are, just
prod Michael Tiberg @ [http://www.foocafe.org/](http://www.foocafe.org/). He
coordinates sponsorship and such for almost all the tech meetups here.

------
roel_v
In my experience most positions for senior people are filled through head
hunters, at least here in the 'West' of Europe (Germany, UK, Belgium,
Netherlands - don't know about France), or through consultants-turned-inhouse
situations.

Out of curiosity, how much are you expecting to pay for the skillset you list?
Are you looking for temp or perm?

~~~
bkmn
Yeah, I'm think maybe head hunters are the thing. This thread has been great
though - people have gotten in touch!

As in previous comment I can't give figures right now, but proper payment for
qualified professionals.

------
yeureka
I know some people who might fit the bill here in London, including myself.

Can you elaborate on the position?

~~~
bkmn
It's a project on – in very broad terms – integrating Revit/BIM models in
Unreal engine. As you probably know Epic released the source code for Unreal a
few months ago and this has opened up exciting opportunities for architects
and the building industry. We're also looking into integrating this with the
Oculus Rift (got our DK2 just a few months ago - yay!).

Currently I'm looking for a developer by project/the hour (starting somewhere
in Jan. 2015), but if things go well I'm hoping the project can grow in scope.

If you're interested, send me an email to pelle(at]beckmancreative[dot)se with
a resumé and we can talk from there.

------
pankajdoharey
If you are really looking for experienced profiles you could checkout
toptal.com

------
jokoon
most C++ jobs always need to be high skilled

 _sigh_

------
FractalNerve
try xing

